# #3 half pork loin cook time



## gmebey (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi guys and gals,

I'm planning to do a 1/2 loin (~3 lbs) this weekend and need an time estimation, plus any advice to make this adventure more successful. This is first time I've done a pork loin.

My plan is to brine it 12 hours prior and rest at room temperature ~30 minutes before putting on the smoker.

Smoke it at 225 with apple wood.

I would like to remove it and foil at 145 to have a light pink center.

My guess this will take 4 hours to smoke and then an hour to rest in foil.

Is my time estimation correct?

Does brining make the cook time longer?

Would it hurt to leave in foil longer?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 5, 2012)

gmebey said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> I'm planning to do a 1/2 loin (~3 lbs) this weekend and need an time estimation, plus any advice to make this adventure more successful. This is first time I've done a pork loin. Don't invite anybody over.
> 
> ...


Give us a play-by-play with some q-view. Love to see some smoked pork!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 6, 2012)

A 3LB Loin is not very big. I venture a guess that it won't take 4 hours but wrapped in Foil, a couple of Towels or a Blanket and stuffed in a Cooler will buy you a couple of hours to get everything else ready to go. If you are on time, a 30 minute rest is plenty...JJ


----------



## gmebey (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice.....the meal was a success!  And here are the results:

The Brine recipe chosen was from http://www.grillingcompanion.com/pork-loin-roast-on-grill/ with some minor variations.

  ================== Brine Recipe ==========================================

*Ingredients and Directions for Making the Brine:*
4 – 5 pound pork loin roast (ask the butcher, you want the nice fat layer on the top as well!)
6 cups water
1/2 cup salt
1/2 cup Dark Brown Sugar
2 Bay leaves
1 handful of peppercorns
4 sprigs of Thyme
2 sprigs of Rosemary

Combine the brown sugar and salt in the water and bring to a boil.
Stir until dissolved and then add the rest of the brine ingredients.
Lower heat and simmer for about 5 minutes.
Turn off the heat and allow to cool completely to room temperature.
Once the solution has completely cooled (we don’t want to start cooking the meat!), add the pork loin roast and brine solution to a Ziplock type bag. Seal and squeeze out as much air as possible.
Put the sealed bag with the now brining pork roast into a pot or large bowl, one that can hold all of the liquid in case something happens to the bag (speaking from experience here!). Place the bowl containing the brining meat into a refrigerator for at least 12 hours, up to 24 hours.
My Variations:

Used dried Tyme
Used dried Rosemary
  ================== End of Brine Recipe ==========================================

Smoking the pork loin was to a recipe from Smoking Meats forum (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/95434/pepper-jelly-glazed-loin) with some minor variations.

My variations:

The finish temperature was 145F
Wrapped in foil and wrap with towels in a cooler to rest for 30 minutes
For the record we used the Tabasco Pepper Jelly 50% Hot and 50% Mild
  ================== Results and considerations for next time ==========================================

For the smoking time was 4.5 hours @ 225F for a 3 lbs loin roast with a total brine time of 16 hours.

It turned out moist and tasty. The combination of the brine and smoke gave it a ham taste, and the pepper jelly had a mild bite. Only give this recipe an 8 due to the fact I was not expecting such a ham taste. The speculation is the brine recipe is heavy on sugar that leads to giving the ham taste. Another key observation is that the meat was almost too moist.
[h3]Thoughts for Next time:[/h3]
Next time I plan to reduce the sugar by half to 1/4 cup.

Reduce the brine time to 12 hours per 3 pounds.













Pork Loin 1.JPG



__ gmebey
__ Nov 11, 2012


----------



## rstr hunter (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks great.  When I do my pork loins, I don't brine them at all but use a rub and serve with sauce on the side.  If you pull them at 145 they will be moist and juicy and still have good flavor but shouldn't have a hammy taste.  something to try.  great q-view.


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 12, 2012)

Glad it worked out for you and glad you made note for corrections on the next time you cook a loin. I think it looks great.  You'll get it the way you and your family like it.


----------



## cfoxtrot (Jan 12, 2013)

Great info! Looks tasty, I've got a 3.5lb pork lion brining for tomorrow. I was wondering on cook times and your post was very helpful!


----------

